# URI Symptoms



## francotti@aol.com (Mar 20, 2013)

Good Day Everyone,

I would like some assistance on this particular problem. If the provider documents URI symptoms what is the correct code is it 465.9? 

Thanks for your assistance


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 20, 2013)

If the provider documents URI symptoms then you find a code for each symptom.  As a coder it is beyond your capabilities to say whether a given set of symptoms is a URI.


----------



## Sangeetha Elugam (Mar 21, 2013)

If the provider documents the term "URI symptoms", without mentioning those symptoms, we have to code only for the symptoms, 786.9 Other symptoms involving respiratory system and chest.


----------



## francotti@aol.com (Mar 21, 2013)

*Thanks*

Appreciate the help as always. Thanks.


----------



## bforr (Aug 8, 2013)

What if, for example, the provider checks 465.9 on the superbill, and in the chart note he states that the patients tonsils are inflamed? Is it ok to change it to 463, or should it stay at 465.9?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 8, 2013)

If the provider does not document the URI it cannot be coded, inflamed tonsils cannot be interpreted by the coder as tonsiiitis, you can code a symptom code for the reddened tonsils.


----------



## bforr (Aug 9, 2013)

What is the symptom code for reddened tonsils?


----------



## jmcpolin (Aug 9, 2013)

I would get more information of whether they are swollen 474.11 and if it is chronic or acute. 474.8 and 474.9 are vague but they are chronic.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 9, 2013)

There is a code for sore throat that is a symptom code, if there is not documented a definitive condition then you code the symptoms.. the coder cannot assign a disease code that has not been documented , always look at the chapter your code is listed in.  there fore I would check the documentation to see if the patient complained of a sore throat.


----------

